# Solved: Mouse pointer not moving



## Diogenes54 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop with XP/SP3 - fully updated.

The USB mouse stopped working - sorta - the mouse pointer does not move as you move the mouse around. EVERYTHING else works on the mouse - left/right buttons and scroll wheel - but the mouse pointer does not move.

Bought a new mouse (Microsoft) - same thing. The computer beeps when the mouse is unplugged or plugged in but the mouse pointer does not move. I have tried every USB port, disabled the HID mouse driver, restarted the computer, etc.

I even get the the same mouse behavior after I boot up in SAFE MODE.

$20 to whomever gives me the first answer that fixes this problem. Suggestions to perform a system restore do not qualify as an answer


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG forums.
Have you tried going into device manager, right clicking on the mouse icon, select remove, then immediately reboot the computer and let Windows find and reinstall the mouse? 
(should this help you, you may donate the $20.00 to TSG....) 
Vicks


----------



## Diogenes54 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Vicks. I actually did try that before I posted, but to no avail.

There are two entries under Device Manager / Mouse and other pointing devices


HID compliant mouse
Synaptics PS/2 Port Touchpad
I right-click on the mouse and select _uninstall_. At that point the mouse does not function at all. Then I reboot and the mouse driver re-installs itself. But still no mouse pointer movement.

It's so weird. I can use the touchpad to move the mouse pointer around to any spot, and then use either mouse button or scroll wheel and the mouse works as expected - except the mouse refuses to move the mouse pointer.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm assuming that's a wired USB scrolling optical mouse.

The surface that you're using it on may be the problem - too dark , too light, too reflective, etc..

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Diogenes54 (Mar 7, 2011)

If I may quote one of the most important cultural icons of today - DOH!

You were right flavallee - I'm in a hotel. The desk is covered in some kind of exotic veneer which should not be a problem. But apparently the glass top was a problem!

So I owe you twenty. It's the price one pays for missing the obvious. Do I send it to you or TSG?

Cheers
-Diogenes (one of them anyways)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for advising what the problem was - which was easily remedied. :up:

If you click "Donate" at the top of the webpage, TSG will accept and appreciate your donation. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Diogenes54 (Mar 7, 2011)

Done!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Diogenes54 said:


> Done!


Techguy.org and myself both thank you. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

